
Why ‘mobile first’ may already be outdated - pritambarhate
https://blog.intercom.com/why-mobile-first-may-already-be-outdated/
======
pritambarhate
There are some valid points here. In fact, in my case, a programmer who spends
more than 10 hours with his laptop, mobile usage never caught up. Things like
Shopping, Booking tickets, etc. I typically do on my laptop only.

However, in India, there is a large portion of users who don't get a dedicated
computer. Not IT households generally share a computer while each of them uses
his/her phone for stuff like shopping, booking tickets, etc. But again these
are low to medium income households. Most of the premium customers have all
the devices at their disposal.

I am curious to know what is your experience.

